

How record labels organize laptop hackathons to code and assemble hit songs - dctoedt
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/07/05/137530847/how-much-does-it-cost-to-make-a-hit-song

======
timjahn
"But Def Jam makes up the shortfall by releasing other singles. And only then—
if the label recoups what it spent on the album — will Rihanna herself get
paid."

The music industry today is so fucked up.

